# Interesting eggs - what are they called and how are they made?



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2008)

I was out to lunch the other day and I ordered an open faced tuna sandwich that was very creative.  Included fried bread, seared tuna, spinach, anchovies, garlic mayo and some kind of vinaigrette.

BUT to the point, it also included an egg.  The egg white was cooked and the yolk left raw.  

How do you do that to an egg and what is it called?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2008)

was it a poached egg?


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2008)

Same idea only the white was cooked as if it had been hard boiled.  It had an egg shape to it.  The yolk had the same taste and feel of a poached egg though, warm, a little thick but runny.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2008)

pdswife said:


> was it a poached egg?


 
Gets my vote too!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2008)

Could have been a carefully-done "sunny side up" egg, too.

The sandwich sounds wonderful.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

Perhaps it was a shirred egg (baked)--yolks begin to set but are not hard.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be a medium boiled egg...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Perhaps it was a shirred egg (baked)--yolks begin to set but are not hard.



If it was a shirred egg, it would be a bit of a challenge "presenting" it on the sandwich.  Shirred eggs are not too, um, _flat_, usually done in something resembling a custard cup.


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes!  The medium boiled...HOW do you do that!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

It was definitely poached.

Put some water in a skillet and to that water add about 1 TBS of white vinegar and a few pinches of salt.  Once the water comes to a boil turn it way down and gently crack an egg into the water.  Place a lid on the skillet.  The vinegar holds the white together so it doesn't spread all over the skillet.  Once the white looks set (may take about 7 - 10 minutes) GENTLY scoop out the egg being sure to gently scrape on the very bottom of it if it seems to stick.  I use a spoon with slots or a pancake turner with slots.  GENTLY place some folded paper towns on top of the egg, turn over to remove the excess water, turn back over and you now have a poached egg ready to eat.  Poached eggs on salads such as this are quite elegant and tasty.  

Be sure you have enough water in the skillet so the egg doesn't sit on the bottom but more floats.  Take your spatula and gently nudge the egg occasionally to keep it from sticking.

A couple poached eggs in a bowl with a pat of butter is comfort food for breakfast!


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2008)

The egg wasn't flat, still had the egg shape and was cut in half and set on the side of the sandwich.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeni78 said:


> Yes!  The medium boiled...HOW do you do that!!!



I've never tried it, but this site has some tips:

Ask Mr Breakfast -- How do you boil an egg?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeni78 said:


> The egg wasn't flat, still had the egg shape and was cut in half and set on the side of the sandwich.



In that case, it probably was a soft-boiled egg.  Still, the sandwich sounds super.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

Soft boiled egg - place egg in cold water and bring to a boil.  At the boiling point I like it to cook for 2 minutes.  The size of the egg and the temperature of the egg at the time of cooking will affect the cooking times.  For a mediium boiled egg it should take maybe 45 seconds to a minute longer?  Don't really know as I always cook mine soft-boiled.


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 14, 2008)

It really was...I'm going to try to recreate it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

Katie E said:


> In that case, it probably was a soft-boiled egg.  Still, the sandwich sounds super.



Don't worry Katie - I saw flat too!    Yes, it was probably soft or medium-boiled.  Soft-boiled the yellow would be running out.  Medium-boiled the yolk would be more set but still soft.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2008)

Lots of differnt kinds of eggs in here....What I want to know is - will somebody please pass the Grits!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Lots of differnt kinds of eggs in here....What I want to know is - will somebody please pass the Grits!!!!



White, yellow, stone ground....cream...milk...water...with cheese, without cheese?  You have to be more specific.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> White, yellow, stone ground....cream...milk...water...with cheese, without cheese?  You have to be more specific.



Oh, now you've gone and done it!  Do I have to choose?  Let's do all.

Grits IS grits no matter how served.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> White, yellow, stone ground....cream...milk...water...with cheese, without cheese? You have to be more specific.


 
As long as they ain't Instant (wallpaper paste) and have *NO* sugar - I'm good to go.....Ah..can I have that with two poached eggs please???


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> As long as they ain't Instant (wallpaper paste) and have *NO* sugar - I'm good to go.....Ah..can I have that with two poached eggs please???



Ewwww!  No, no instant grits.  Yucky.  And, you're right, no sugar either.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> As long as they ain't Instant (wallpaper paste) and have *NO* sugar - I'm good to go.....Ah..can I have that with two poached eggs please???


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2008)

I make soft yolk egg all the time my son loves it, so do I. 2 minutes indeed is good.


----------

